# How many story hours do you follow?



## Puppy Kicker (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi all!  I was just fighting through the way-too-many story hours I'm trying to follow right now (and getting a bit lost in the process) and I began to wonder how many stories other people follow.  So, how many story hours do you follow, and how often do you read them?


----------



## Droid101 (Sep 15, 2004)

Puppy Kicker said:
			
		

> So, how many story hours do you follow, and how often do you read them?



I only follow/read Sagiro's and Piratecat's.  Which is a bit hypocritcal of me, as I'm desperately trying to get people to read mine.  I check the site daily.

On a side note, let's see how long until this thread gets moved...


----------



## pogre (Sep 15, 2004)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> On a side note, let's see how long until this thread gets moved...




Why? It's completely on topic.


I said 4 to 10, but that's during my busy time of the year (Fall & Spring). In the Winter & Summer I sample everyone's writing and follow probably a dozen or so.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

I read three or four religiously, and there's another half dozen, maybe, that I catch up on every few months.


----------



## Puppy Kicker (Sep 15, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> ...that's during my busy time of the year (Fall & Spring). In the Winter & Summer I sample everyone's writing and follow probably a dozen or so.




That's where I fall in, Pogre.  When work is slamming me (usually) I just try to keep my SH going and read what I can find time for.  When it slows down I like to try a bit of everything and then settle on a few.  

I tend to like the Modern more than the fantasy, but there are a few fantasy stories that catch my attention.  I can think of one that has lots of pictures of miniatures in all the scenes... now whose was that.... ?


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Sep 15, 2004)

I follow PC's, Old One's, Destan's, "Sepulchrave's", Old Drew ID's, and The Universe.  I think that is all of them...I think...

I'm going to start trying to read Rel's now since I've managed to work my way through all of those above.


----------



## Droid101 (Sep 15, 2004)

The Amazing Dingo said:
			
		

> I follow PC's, Old One's, Destan's, "Sepulchrave's", Old Drew ID's, and The Universe.  I think that is all of them...I think...
> 
> I'm going to start trying to read Rel's now since I've managed to work my way through all of those above.



Everyone reads PC's... hm... remember how "Hero" was 'Presented by Quentin Tarrantino?"  Maybe I could send all my posts to Piratecat and have him post them under his name.  Then people would read... 

Heh heh heh.


----------



## jerichothebard (Sep 15, 2004)

Holy Gunslingers in a West that Never Quite Was 
Defenders of Daybreak
Nadia Tesla and the Agents of Extraordinary Calibre
Drunk Southern Women with Guns...
Welcome to the Halmae
Medallions
First Sight
Wild Stewardess Action!

I think there are a few more...

yup. Some good stuff there.  Thanks to all!


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 15, 2004)

Sepulchrave's (waiting ...)
Destan's
Piratecat's (waiting ...)
the Jester's
(contacts)'s two (come on, update once in a while!)
Shemeska's
Wizardru's

Plus a number of others I read once a month or so. When I'm bored I often check out others too and read them, if they interest me.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

I guess I'm not into the "big name" story hours; I prefer the more indie stuff.  I read all three of barsoomcore's story hours, I read ledded's WW2 story hour, I read the Alea Iacta Roman D&D story hour, and I read jonrog1's Dark*Matter story hour.

Well, I guess some of those are big name story hours after all...


----------



## Cheiromancer (Sep 15, 2004)

Sepulchrave's
Destan's
Piratecat's
the Jester's
Sagiro's (though not always immediately)

Those are ones that I still consider active.  Stories that I think have been concluded (but I wish weren't) include

Wulf Ratbane
contact  (Entropy and Company)
Dr. Midnight

If any of those old story hours were updated, I'd be on them in a second!


----------



## Lazybones (Sep 16, 2004)

I used to read a lot more, before the new filter at work blocked ENWorld. Now I mostly just maintain my own SH, but at one point or another I've read: 

Sepulchrave's Wyre series (twice)
(contact)'s Liberators
Rel's Faded Glory
Old One's Faded Glory
Capellan's Company of the Random Encounter and In Hextor's Name (really enjoy the latter)
Medallions d20
Destan's Sins of Our Fathers
Wizardru's SH
Blackdirge's Dretch to Demonlord (very unique)
Piratecat's SH 

For most of these, I prefer to wait a few months and then catch up on several updates at once.  If a SH isn't updated more frequently than 1-2 times a month, I'll generally lose interest.  The exception is Sepulchrave's SH, though I think most people have given up trying to get him to post more often than 3-4 times a year.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 16, 2004)

Let's see, I follow the following more or less hard core:

Piratecat's SH
Capellan's Q-Ship
Sepulchrave's SH threads 
diaglo's SH (Angelsboi's old party... I guest starred in it once! )

I also read the following, but usually am catching up on them and read a few pages at a time, catch up for a while, then fall behind again:

Knightfall1972's SH
(contact)'s Liberators of Tenh
Buttercup's Taken by Storm SH (needs an update badly!)


Finally, Wulf Ratbane's SH is required reading, and it's finished.  But notice how often people bump it!


----------



## mseds99 (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm a big fan of all of Blackdirge's Matamorphasis and Assasin's tale story hours.  In fact, my firend is waning to play a gargoyle rogueish/assasin after reading them.

Sepulchrave's Wyre series is also a great read.  I'm scared to open any of the others due to a general lack of time.


----------



## Wisdom Penalty (Sep 16, 2004)

like joshua dyal, i normally pride myself on being an "indie" guy, but it looks like i'm a fan of the "big ones" when it comes to story hours - destan's, sep's, piratecat's (though if sep and destan dont update soon im firing them). 

i need a new SH which is why i bumped the "story hour analysis" thread, but it seems to have folks trying to justify their SHs when i was really hoping to get some recommendations for fresh, new story hours (so i could reclaim that "indie" spirit). 

there's GOT to be some new ones just waiting to be discovered - yes?

so...my answer to your poll is "3".

i know you didnt ask for which SHs we read (kind of obvious by reviewing at the page views/posts), but i felt like chiming in while my ramen noodles are cookin and saying "3" woulda been too quick.

the wise guy,
W.P.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Sep 16, 2004)

I read 2:

Old One's Faded Glory SH : Against The Shadows
Enk & Dshai's SH : Small Beginnings

Although Small Beginnings hasn't been updated in quite a while (a new thread is planned in the future to continue the story--I hope) so I may try picking up another SH soon.

Just not enough time to read them much any more unfortunately...

-LW


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2004)

Wisdom Penalty said:
			
		

> i need a new SH which is why i bumped the "story hour analysis" thread, but it seems to have folks trying to justify their SHs when i was really hoping to get some recommendations for fresh, new story hours (so i could reclaim that "indie" spirit).
> 
> there's GOT to be some new ones just waiting to be discovered - yes?



Well, in my opinion, the names I rattled off are great places to start for really good "indie" story hours.  I mean, yeah, jonrog1's Dark Matter story hour is far from indie, and barsoomcore's stewardess story hour is notorious rather than indie, but they're still excellent, and hey! they're more indie than Piratecat or Sepulgrave, or Wulf Ratbane.    I don't think you can go wrong with any of the ones I mentioned.


----------



## grodog (Sep 16, 2004)

I only read Sep's and Destan's SHs, though I have read one or two GH ones in the past (that ended quickly with TPKs).


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 16, 2004)

I read my own of course... and I try to track a few others... Q-ship, Sepulchrave, BLACKDIRGE's and Piratecat's the chief among them.  When I do get some free time, I do peruse others... so I marked down four for right now (it varies between three and six or so)

Edit-- misspelled Sepulchrave


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 16, 2004)

I currently have 18 bookmarked and I tend to follow them as they get updated. Most of them aren't updated too often, so as I get current I keep picking up new ones.

The big ones for me are:

Old One's Fallen Glory
Barsoomcore's
WizarDru's
The Universe's (of course )
Medallions
We Were Like God's Once...

Other one's I enjoy: 

Al Qarin
Capellan's SHs (especially In Hextor's Name)
Tales of the Bray Keaven

And of course, PC's, Sepulchrave's, jonrog's...


----------



## pogre (Sep 16, 2004)

Puppy Kicker said:
			
		

> That's where I fall in, Pogre.  When work is slamming me (usually) I just try to keep my SH going and read what I can find time for.  When it slows down I like to try a bit of everything and then settle on a few.
> 
> I tend to like the Modern more than the fantasy, but there are a few fantasy stories that catch my attention.  I can think of one that has lots of pictures of miniatures in all the scenes... now whose was that.... ?




ahem...

Well, I am planning on shooting some photos for an actual update in the near future. I assume most folks glance in at my sh for the pictures above my writing - although I work hard at both. I am wayyy behind - but Sepulchrave & PC make me feel like a frequent updater 

I certainly miss the days of "tag" between PC and Wulf - one would update and then tag the other for their next update.


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 16, 2004)

I follow the three staple diets of any Story hour initiate
* Defenders of Daybreak (PC)
* Drunk Southern Girls, Zombie Toddlers (jonrog)
* Medallions (Old Drew ID
admittedly, if those are my staple diet then I starved to death to death somewhere between 2-6 months ago!

Others I realy like are
* Medani Detection Agency (by Express) - if you haven't read it, do so now!  It totally had me sold on Eberron
* Tears in Hell (Puppykicker) - good, all-round lipstick friendly fun!
* We were like Gods once (ledded) WWII I'm sold  

That's about it really.


----------



## MonsterMash (Sep 16, 2004)

Only a couple largely due to lack of time - its offputting when you see one with 200-300 existing posts and think I'll never catch up on that.

Currently Barsoomcore's pirate thread and Diaglo's OD&D (According to Hoyle).


----------



## Celtavian (Sep 16, 2004)

*re*

I keep up with the following:

Sepulchrave (Just have to know what happens between the heroes and Graz'zt. I must know, so I keep reading hoping that someday it will be resolved.)
Destan: Anything he writes I usually read.(Good writer and exceptionally nice guy)
Dr. Midnight (His is finished though, so no longer anything to read.)
Ziona Unusual Heroes (Hasn't been updated.)

I peruse the following fairly consistently:

Piratecat (I haven't really ever started this because it is just too big.)
Pogre's Story Hours (For the pics)
jonrog1 Dark Matter (He is a professional writer and it shows in the way he carries a story)

I generally give just about every story hour a read here and there just to see what they are doing. I don't stick with them or comlplete them,but if I see something interesting like a well-written scene or interesting encounter, I give it a read.


----------



## EternalNewbie (Sep 16, 2004)

These days, I don't have time to update my own SH much less follow numerous others on a regular basis.  I don't really follow any of them regularly...since I hate waiting for updates (I know, I know, for those of you who might have checked out mine, that makes me a pretty big hypocrit these days   ).  I prefer to let the updates pile up, then spend a few hours getting caught up.

Of course, when I do get a chance the ones I check out are:

Sep's
Destan's
Pogre's
Ledded's

No real surprises there I guess.  I'd follow more, because I know there are some more excellent ones out there but given the intermittent updates, I find that by the time something new has been posted, I've completely forgotten what was going on, if I try to follow more than 2 or 3 at a time.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, for anyone who likes frequent updates, I recommend my three story hours.  If two weeks go by without an update in all three I was probably out of town half the time or something, and you can usually count on three or more updates every two weeks in each thread.


----------



## Droid101 (Sep 16, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Well, for anyone who likes frequent updates, I recommend my three story hours.  If two weeks go by without an update in all three I was probably out of town half the time or something, and you can usually count on three or more updates every two weeks in each thread.



Hey!  No pimping yourself!  If he can then I can too!

I update mine every weekday!  Sometimes twice a day!  Yikes, I must be reeealy bored at work.

Heh, sorry about that...


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, three years ago I read Sagiro's, Piratecat's and Small Beginnings.

Then I went off to uni, lost track of time, and reappeared now. 

Sagiro's is finished (?) and Piratecat's is twice the size it was - so my task of nestling back into the story hour groove has proved a little difficult. Least of all my own story hour! Tip of the day: don't get into the swing of a 2 year update schedule. I think I'm going to re-package and re-release in the near future.

ANYWAY.

At the moment I'm reading the "little growers" of the boards:
1) Haiiro's - great action and party dynamics make me laugh
2) Joshua Dyal's - ahoy. I've got my popcorn
3) Puppy Kickers - epic name, better story

+more...

But I read anything that is new on the boards, and give it a go.

Oh well. Bye bye for now.
Spider


----------



## Pyske (Sep 16, 2004)

I follow 4-10, 'though not always the same 4-10.   I usually try to post at least once to the ones I read, and I don't usually start reading until I figure there will be a couple dozen story posts.  Some examples of ones I read outside the Big 3:

Lamprolign's First Sight
Nemmerle's Manticore Killers
Old Drew's Medallions
Ledded's WW2 Supers
Sagiro's Charagan
Shadowdancer's Bray Keaven
Spyscribe's Halmae
Destan's Sins
Orichalcum's Alea Iacta Est
Old One's Faded Glory
Rel's Faded Glory
Broccli Head's Riddle of Harn
Wizardru's Meepites
Enkhidu's Small Beginnings

Dang.  I think I have to change my vote.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## the Jester (Sep 16, 2004)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> I update mine every weekday!  Sometimes twice a day!  Yikes, I must be reeealy bored at work.




Seriously?  Cause, like, I'll check you out.  I love story hours with frequent updates.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2004)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> 2) Joshua Dyal's - ahoy. I've got my popcorn



Arrr!  Welcome aboard, me bucko!


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 16, 2004)

I, alas, don't have the time, it seems. Funny how getting fired means you have LESS time than before.

I try to hit ledded's WW2 story hour semi-regularly, and JD's Dark Heritage (well behind right now). If jonrog1 ever updates again I'll be all over that. I'm way behind on OldDrewID's Medallionsd20 and will spend a weekend one of these days catching up, cause it rocks on toast.


----------



## Droid101 (Sep 16, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Seriously?  Cause, like, I'll check you out.  I love story hours with frequent updates.



Hoorah, a viewer.  Until he actually reads it, then he'll know to avoid it.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 17, 2004)

Eeehk! There's no option for "three"!

 ...well, I voted less than three, I guess that you meant "less than four". 

 Piratecat, Blackdirge ("dretch -> demonlord"; update dammit!), and Shemes(h)ka. I occasionally skim one at random, but I avoid the other famous ones because I'm mortally afraid of losing another precious chunk of my spare time through reading 60+ pages of story hour.


----------



## Puppy Kicker (Sep 17, 2004)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> ...
> 3) Puppy Kickers - epic name, better story
> ...
> Spider




Yay, props! 

I actually tend to read the newer story hours, now.  I got in with Drunk Southern Girls and Medallions, but some of the really big ones just scare me off.  So much reading at one time!  Pity, because some of them are just fantastic, from the bit I've seen of them.  When I find the time to sit down and digest years worth of story hour I'll be hitting those novels.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 17, 2004)

I follow 4 SHs, but I tend to read in big chunks rather than checking in regularly (and I often get waaay behind).

My shortlist: Piratecat's, Ice, Luck & Honour (Spider Jerusalem), X-PATH (Capellan), and Scinterlands (Roquesdoodle). Great stuff!

Edit: Thanks for the comment, Spider.  (Glad to know I'm a grower, not a shower. )

As far as been daunted by trying to catch up on established SHs goes, that certainly affects my reading habits. For mine, I'm planning to write a "the story so far" type of summary at some point, and link to it in the first post. Don't want to wade through it all? Just jump in at #89 and keep on trucking. We'll see if it works.


----------



## doghead (Sep 17, 2004)

One regularly (Welcome to the Halme).

If things are quiet on the PbP front and I have some time on my hands, I'll drop in here. I've read chunks of some other SH's, and finished a few. As I don't know when I'm going to get back here again, I tend to go for the new ones as I can finish them in one sitting.

I don't think I've ever read PC's SH.

BTW, what defines an 'indie' SH.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 17, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> BTW, what defines an 'indie' SH.



Uh, that was a bit of a joke on my part, really.  Anything that's not by PirateCat, Sepulchrave, Wulf Ratbane, nemmerle, (contact) or one of those other big names is indie, because, hey, it's not by one of those guys.  If it's non-traditional D&D, it gets indie points as well.



> Main Entry: in·die
> Pronunciation: 'in-dE
> Function: noun
> Etymology: by shortening & alteration from independent
> ...




PS:  Forgot to mention; although I haven't checked in lately, I'm a huge fan of drnuncheon's Story Hours as well.  Great stuff; exactly the kinds of games I like to play in, and well written.

PPS:  barsoomcore; you better get on the stick; I've got another update halfway typed up.  Unless work totally swamps me today, I'll post it in a few hours.


----------



## Wisdom Penalty (Sep 17, 2004)

_From Webster's:_

_*Indie*_
_Noun_ - a pop group not affiliated with a major record company 
_Adj_ - (of pop groups) not affiliated with a major recording company 


since story hour authors are pretty much identical to globe-trotting rock gods, we could adjust that to:

_*Indie*_
_Noun_ - a story hour author not affiliated with a publishing company 
_Adj_ - (of story hour authors) not affiliated with a publishing company 

with this more applicable definition, we can safely toss the following names out of the _indie_ category:

destan - different worlds publications
piratecat - of sound mind
wulf ratbane - bad axe games
jonrog1 - (someone mentioned he's a professional writer, yes?)

everyone else is fair game! so you can read your "indie" story hours and feel cool about it (just don't read any from the four authors above!).

W.P.


----------



## pogre (Sep 20, 2004)

I have always wondered how many folks "cruise" the story hour board. Right now there are 66 responses to this poll - that's not a ton of people for new sh authors to draw from. I suspect most readers check in once a week and see if their favorites have been updated. If they have not they move on.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 20, 2004)

Whenever I look at Who's Online there are always lots of people looking at the story hour forum.


----------



## ledded (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm a fairly quick reader, so I keep up with quite a few.

I kept up with all the 'bigs' when they were posting fairly regular, Wulf and P-Cat and the bunch, and I stop by every now and then to catch up, but more or less now keep an eye out for the newer Story Hours because there is a lot of fresh talent out there (at least fresh to these boards) that is great fun for me to trip across.

I do tend to follow the non-traditional more than straight-cut D&D, just because my interest lies a bit more that way, though there are a lot of very good D&D story hours on the boards, several of which I follow.

The authors whose updates I crave:

*Barsoomcore* (kicking arse in 3 different SH's plus some extremely good short fiction)
*Capellan* (makes me laugh *so* hard)
*jonrog1* (Drunk Southern Girls is great but if you've never read Pulp Spycraft:Nadia Tesla and the Agents of Extraordinary Caliber, you darn well need to)
*OldDrewId* (Medallions.  'Nuff said.)
*Heapthaumaturgist* (his first SH from way back scared the bejeezus out of me, and my bejeezuses are pretty jaded, his most recent is VERY good) 
*pogre* (dig the great pics while reading a great story)
*Joshua Dyal* (JD is rocking in his latest effort, and is one of my newest faves) 
*Puppykicker* (Tears in Hell is quite good)
*EternalNewbie* (I just love that Khalid)
*Broccoli Head* (Harn and Supers, both great SH's)
*Paka* ('Holy Gunslingers' is great fun)

and several others I can't remember right now.

Aw heck who am I kidding, I spend too much time reading these...


----------



## Capellan (Sep 20, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> The authors whose updates I crave:
> 
> *Capellan* (makes me laugh *so* hard)




You know, I've been to BHM twice now.  The next time I come, remind me to look you guys up 

My current list of SHs I read:

Piratecat *Updated Story Hour*
spyscribe's *Welcome to the Halmae* 
Graywolf-ELM's *Orcs on the Rampage* 
Roquesdoodle's *Scinterlands* 
Joshua Dyal's *Dark Heritage* 
Destan's *Sins of Our Fathers* 
KidCthulhu's (actually Iron Chef BBQ's) *Scarred Lands Story Hour*
(contact)'s *Liberation of Tenh* 
Seravin's *Night Below* 
jonrog1's *Drunk Southern Girls* 
arwink's *Copperheads* and *Legacy of the Minotaur* -- assuming he ever updates either again   ... I play in these, so I am naturally interested in them 
Orichalcum's *Alea Iacta* 

I was also reading Sialia's (mostly) *Defenders of Daybreak - the Early Years* and Puppy Kicker's *Angel in the Devil's Shoes* but I am not sure they count as active SHs any more ...


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 21, 2004)

I have followed Sep's and P-Cat's, but neither has been updated in an abysmally long time.  :\


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2004)

I voted 4 to 10.

I read Piratecat, the Jester, Sagiro, and Sepulchrave's story hours. Of course, lately that is limited to the Jester's Great Conflicts and Cydra: the Early Years SHs, as wel as Sagiro's SH, due to lack of updates from P'Cat and Sep. (Who obviously have too many Rela Life issues to deal with right now, so no biggie. I can wait.)

Besides, since I only rarely update my World of Kulan SH, I can't complain.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 21, 2004)

Some weeks I spend far too much time reading Storyhours, but usually I spend an hour or two a week reading 'em. I read Medallions, We Were Like Gods Once, Action Squad, Welcome to the Halmae, Alea Iacta, Traveler T20: Tales of the Bray Keaven, The Shadow Knows, Shemeska's Planescape Storyhour, Warlord Ralts' Nova Wars storyhour, An Oriental Adventure in the Dream/Mekhet's Magnificent Seven, Darksun: Sands of Blood, Under a Darksun, More Charisma than a Roomful of Nymphs, a few of the short-lived little storyhours, and The Jester's various Cydra storyhours...... There's probably one or two others I read a while back but don't remember the names of now.

Storyhours are great!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 21, 2004)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Joshua Dyal's - ahoy. I've got my popcorn





			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> JD's Dark Heritage





			
				ledded said:
			
		

> Joshua Dyal (JD is rocking in his latest effort, and is one of my newest faves)





			
				Capellan said:
			
		

> Joshua Dyal's Dark Heritage



Y'know, I'm really glad I check this thread.  Warms an old SH author's heart!


----------



## ledded (Sep 21, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Y'know, I'm really glad I check this thread. Warms an old SH author's heart!



I know whatcha mean, man. All *5* of my readers stopped by this very thread! What are the odds! 

Thanks guys!




			
				Capellan said:
			
		

> You know, I've been to BHM twice now. The next time I come, remind me to look you guys up



Twice been to the 'Ham from down under?  Look us up next time.


----------



## Rel (Sep 22, 2004)

The Amazing Dingo said:
			
		

> I'm going to start trying to read Rel's now since I've managed to work my way through all of those above.





Woot!  I love new readers!

Back in the day, when I first started writing my own Story Hour, I read a bunch of them.  Obviously I read Old One's (loved it so much that I stole his campaign setting) and some of the "big names" such as PC, Sagiro, Wulf, (contact), Dr. Midnight and such.  But also a few "smaller" ones, namely Broccoli_Head's, Lazybones' and Milo Wimby's.  Then life began to intrude about the time my daughter began to sleep less and crawl more.  I stopped reading just about everything except Old One's.

Lately, in addition to keeping up with Old One's (which is pretty easy since he posts updates almost as infrequently as I do), I have read Small Beginnings, which I think is every bit as good as any Story Hour I've ever read, and ledded's, from which you can feel the fun oozing from every post.

And I have a standing promise that if Darklone ever writes a Story Hour, I'll read it.  Because he has been my biggest fan and still bumps my thread when I haven't posted for two months.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 22, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> I know whatcha mean, man. All *5* of my readers stopped by this very thread! What are the odds!



6...

The one's I read are in my sig, though I browse others when I'm dodging work.


----------



## ledded (Sep 22, 2004)

ragboy said:
			
		

> 6...
> 
> The one's I read are in my sig, though I browse others when I'm dodging work.



Hey thanks  and whoops, I forgot to mention that I follow both yours and Doc Midnight's (now defunct) Star Wars story hours, both are great jedi fun to read.  See, I read so many I knew I'd forget something...


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 22, 2004)

The Amazing Dingo said:
			
		

> I follow PC's, Old One's, Destan's, "Sepulchrave's", Old Drew ID's, and The Universe.  I think that is all of them...I think...
> 
> I'm going to start trying to read Rel's now since I've managed to work my way through all of those above.



 You read mine?  I'm honored!  And in good company, too...

Bring your friends! 

As for me, JonRog1's _Drunk Southern Girls_ was my first, followed by Old DrewID's _Medallions_ and then I moved on to Ledded's _We Were Like Gods Once_.  I've browsed PCs and a few others, but those are my faves.


----------



## HeapThaumaturgist (Sep 22, 2004)

JonRog, Ledded, OldDrewID ...

Really I keep up with anything that isn't D&D.    I'm interested in Modern stories, and specifically interested in horror, conspiracy-themed, and supers SHs.

--fje


----------



## Burocrate (Oct 23, 2004)

Currently,..........2.  I have read thru some of the older ones and really enjoyed them.  However I find myself in the grip of Traveller-mania once again.  I don't care what rule set is used the stories are typpically above average in content and you can almost hear the dice rolling in some of the descriptions!

Tales of the Brea Keaven
The Kursis charter


----------



## gloomymarshes (Oct 23, 2004)

Sepulchrave's, Destan's, and both of BLACKDIRGE'S story hours. So yeah, I don't really get to a lot of 'reading'... *nudgenudgewinkwinkwritefastersepandblckdirge!*


----------



## MonsterMash (Oct 24, 2004)

Now I'm worried that the ones that I start to follow die off - that seems to have happened since I took the poll.


----------



## megamania (Oct 25, 2004)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Some weeks I spend far too much time reading Storyhours, but usually I spend an hour or two a week reading 'em. I read Medallions, We Were Like Gods Once, Action Squad, Welcome to the Halmae, Alea Iacta, Traveler T20: Tales of the Bray Keaven, The Shadow Knows, Shemeska's Planescape Storyhour, Warlord Ralts' Nova Wars storyhour, An Oriental Adventure in the Dream/Mekhet's Magnificent Seven, Darksun: Sands of Blood, Under a Darksun, More Charisma than a Roomful of Nymphs, a few of the short-lived little storyhours, and The Jester's various Cydra storyhours...... There's probably one or two others I read a while back but don't remember the names of now.
> 
> Storyhours are great!



Thankyou for the nod


----------

